# HID v. Incandescent -- what gives?



## Leef (Jan 4, 2006)

I recently compared a 24 w. AE PowerLight (HID) and a "3-million candlepower" VectorLite that uses 2, halogen bulbs (H4 maybe). Based on shining these lights down a wide vacant street, the VL sure seems to put out a lot more light. I can't tell if it has a longer throw (that's for the next test). I don't know what the run times are, but I suspect the AE is longer, and, of course, it's much smaller and lighter.

Based on cost ($300 v. ~$60), why would one buy the HID?
Also, there's the instant-on benefit of an incandescent light.

I'm not down on HIDs, just curious.:huh2:

Thanx.

Leef
Dull but Getting Brighter.


----------



## CLHC (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey Congrats on the AE Powerlight HID Purchase Leef! Way to go on that one!


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 4, 2006)

HIDs are much more efficient than incan with all the associated benefits. Bulbs usually last longer than incans, too, and are less fragile. Most people prefer HID color over incan yellowish color.
bernie


----------



## Leef (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanx. I got the AE from Larson Electronics (local). I like it and I prefer the whiter color.

BTW, I read somewhere about HID bulbs having to break in. What does that mean?


----------



## bfg9000 (Jan 6, 2006)

The 24w HID is approximately equivalent to a 70w incandescent in light output, but with ~3x the runtime when using the same battery.

The big Vector uses two 12v/55w H3 bulbs, for 110w of draw resulting in a puny 25 minute runtime from its 6Ah battery. It SHOULD be brighter, just not for very long.

And HIDs change colors a bit until they are fully broken in, so you won't know their final color output until they have.


----------



## john2551 (Jan 6, 2006)

Leef,

I'm allowed to carry an AE PL14 (12.7") on my belt. I can keep an AE PL24 in my duty bag. Can you see me walking around or better yet running after someone with a HUGE Vectorlite attached to my belt!!!!! A runtime of 127 minutes vs 27 & a bulb that lasts 2000+ hours are just icing on the already sweet cake!

That's why, period.

Regards,

John


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm kind of mixed on the whole HID thing. While the lower power usage is great, I'm not a big fan of the white and blue colors they seem to put out. I'm more of a Yellow-White fan. It cuts through fog much better and there's not as much glare.


----------



## bfg9000 (Jan 6, 2006)

One of the things about HID is the more common bulbs are available in different colors, though the standard 4200k is the most efficient. The 3000k HID bulbs produce an intense, almost radioactive neon looking yellow suitable for foglights.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 6, 2006)

InfidelCastro ... this is a problem of this board  ... the blue-white tint that is wanted. I use a 4000K HID bulb (35W) which puts out a nice white with some yellow tint ... ideal and pleasant color mix.
In addition to that, the lower K bulbs are more efficient, so you get more light, too 
bernie


----------



## Leef (Jan 6, 2006)

John2551, how do you deal with the slow warmup time with the HID light? I'd think that tactical/combat use requires frequent on-off cycles with very brief on times.


----------



## Maximus (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Leef. I have the Brightstar 24w HID and I went to my flashlight testing ground (local sports field). I took my 3.5 mcp spotlight with 100w Halogen H3 to compare.
Yes, the 100w put out more total light (larger hotspot) but the hid had a much more usable beam. It made the halogen look sickly yellow.The throw distance was about the same for both lights. The halogen lasted 20 minutes but the hid runs for a consistent 135 minutes non dimming. The halogen is massive and heavy, even with a shoulder strap. The hid although not edc is very practical.
The halogen draws 6.9 amps at 11.5 volts so I guess this is about 80 watts.
The hid bulb uses about 20 watts (educated guess).
My lightmeter said: hid 90,000 lux. Halogen 100,000 lux.
So the rule of hid useing 1/3 the power of incan for equivalent output seems correct here.


----------



## john2551 (Jan 6, 2006)

Leef said:


> John2551, how do you deal with the slow warmup time with the HID light? I'd think that tactical/combat use requires frequent on-off cycles with very brief on times.


 
Leef,

I don't use an HID light for tactical/instant on situations. I have other lights for that. The HID is very usefull though as a searchlight where the the light gets turned on & stays on for a while. 

John


----------



## Unicorn (Jan 6, 2006)

bfg9000 said:


> The 24w HID is approximately equivalent to a 70w incandescent in light output, but with ~3x the runtime when using the same battery.
> 
> The big Vector uses two 12v/55w H3 bulbs, for 110w of draw resulting in a puny 25 minute runtime from its 6Ah battery. It SHOULD be brighter, just not for very long.
> 
> And HIDs change colors a bit until they are fully broken in, so you won't know their final color output until they have.



Doesn't the Vector use two 100 watt H3 bulbs?


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jan 6, 2006)

Unicorn said:


> Doesn't the Vector use two 100 watt H3 bulbs?



I was just looking at one not more than an hour ago. I kinda doubt it comes with two 100W bulbs, though it would put out a heck of alot of light... for about 8-10 minutes.


----------



## markdi (Jan 6, 2006)

I am pretty sure the dual beam vector does have 2 100 watt bulbs.


----------



## Leef (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanx for the replies. I think I get it -- color, battery life, size. That's enough to justify the HIDs!:thanks:


----------



## Luna (Jan 7, 2006)

Cool factor is the number one reason


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jan 7, 2006)

markdi said:


> I am pretty sure the dual beam vector does have 2 100 watt bulbs.




Could very well be. It just wouldn't run very long on a 6Ah battery. Maybe the battery is bigger.

My Dorcy runs about a half hour on its single 100W bulb with its 7Ah battery. The Thor has either a single 100W or 130W (Platinum) depending on which version you get and I read in another thread that it has a 9Ah battery.


----------



## bexteck (Jan 7, 2006)

I have a Vector 3mil candlepower spotlight. It does have two 100W bulbs. Not sure if they are H3 or H4, although H4 sounds familiar. It also has two batteries. There is one in the base and one in the head. They are identical 6V 6Ah SLA batteries. The claimed runtime is 20 minutes with both bulbs, and 40 minutes with only one. From my usage, I would say that these runtimes are slightly exagerated, and that actual figures would be closer to 15 and 30 minutes on two and one bulb respectively.


----------



## FredM (Jan 7, 2006)

I thought it had dual 55w bulbs?


----------



## bfg9000 (Jan 7, 2006)

Every reseller I've seen that lists the specs says it's 2x55w H3 bulbs. The manufacturer is no use: http://www.vectormfg.com/catalog/replacement-parts-bulbs-c-27_36.html only points out that the "Mega Sport" versions come with blue tinted H3 bulbs. 110w is 9.16A at 12v, so the runtime is reasonable for 2x6V/6Ah batteries in series producing 12v/6Ah (shouldn't run SLA batteries completely dead). And other manufacturers using a single 100w bulb also claim 3M candlepower.

Two 100w bulbs would draw 16.7A.


----------



## markdi (Jan 7, 2006)

so what about the 16.7amps

my 2mcp vector(vec-126 bw)(before I modded it to 35 watt hid) had a 2 - 2.8ah 6 volt valve regulated sla
batterys and a 100 watt h3 bulb.

I wonder what valve regulated is ?


----------



## bfg9000 (Jan 7, 2006)

markdi said:


> so what about the 16.7amps



Just the runtime would clearly not be 25 min.

And "valve regulated" means the battery is normally sealed and there is a blowoff valve in case the battery is overcharged, kind of redundant because all maintenance-free sealed lead acid (SLA) batteries have necessarily featured this (alternative=explosion) since they were introduced in 1978. This type of battery has a "starved electrolyte," which just means there is less electrolyte to produce gases. In this design, all gases produced on charging are recombined on discharge--except under overcharging conditions too much gas will be produced and vented, which dries out the battery and reduces its life.


----------



## markdi (Jan 7, 2006)

I knew that sla's have a starved electrolyte and a over pressure valve or vent.

but I never thought of it actually regulating the pressure 

thanks for the added info.


----------

